# Pony beads on swing



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi I have 2 cages 4 swings....costs are adding up LOL
well, for my 4 budgies Doh Rey Mi Fa ....each have a swing for sleeping
since I have had to purchase so much ....for setting up 2 cages ....I opted for the cheaper $4 metal swing ...I worried about them biting on the metal of the swing ....so I put the pony beads on the metal ....I see picture ...there is a picture Inside the cage.......You can also see a swing on the play stand above the cage.
Is this use of the pony beads on swings ...safe for the budgies? .... I did it thinking I was protecting them from the metal....
thanks
Dorothy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The pony beads are fine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beads on swings are GREAT!
All of my budgies' swings are beaded.*


----------

